# Anyone want sewing notions?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't sewn anything in quite a while and have decided to purge a lot of 'stuff'. So far the pile consists of all sorts of elastic, ribbon, rickrack, seam binding, etc. Another pile has LOTS of zippers!! I got them at an auction a while back. All are new but older, if that makes sense. 

I'd appreciate postage and a little something extra for gas for anything you might want.

I also have a lot of fabric. If anyone is interested, please let me know. I don't want to go through the hastle if listing it all if nobody is interested. :stars:

Please either PM me with anything you'd be interested in, or email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Catherine


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

p.m. sent your way!! 
Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I sent you a PM


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, first box is ready to go! It has the following in it:
Elastic (most of these NEW in their packages): 
1 inch: 30" worth
3/4": 1 yard and 3 yard lengths
1/2": 2+ yards, 4.5 yards, 54", 2 pkgs 1.5 yards and some various stuff
smaller: 2- 1 yard packages
3/8": 3 yards
New Rug Binding: 9 feet
2 New Quilt Binding 3 yards each plus 1 used
Bias Tape: 3 new 3 yard packages of cream
RickRack: New 2.5 y wide, New 2.5 y medium, misc blue medium
Stitch & Stretch
Lace Seam Binding: New 3 yard lavender; 3 used more than 1 yard each
Stitch Witchery
20 sew on snaps
package of pins
And a few extras for fun.
I'd like $10 as there's way more than that value if you bought it.
Shipping will be for a pound box. You can go to http://postcalc.usps.gov/ and calculate it for how you want it shipped. My zip is 61252.
I have someone that has expressed an interest already, but if she doesn't take it, let me know if you're interested!
Thanks - Catherine


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Second batch!! Zippers, zippers and more zippers!! These I've collected at garage sales and auctions, just in case.... Almost all of them are NEW, although a couple of them have been removed from other clothes and such. Most are invisible zippers but some are the heavy duty ones...

6" Moss Green invisible
6" Navy Jeans style
7" White Metal (3)
7" Ecru Polyester
7" Baby Blue Nylon (2)
7" Red Nylon
7" Pink Nylon
7" White Nylon
7" Mystic Blue Nylon
7" Purple Nylon
7-9" Poly Invixible (Red, Parakeet/blue, Primrose/Cream)
9" Pink Metal
9" Brown Dress but metal
9" Bone Poly
9" White Nylon (2)
10" Violet metal Dress
11" Slate Trouser
11" Rail Grey Trouser
11" Brown Trouser (2)
12" White Metal Dress
12" Brown Metal
12" Forest Green Poly (2)
12" Red Nylon
12" Berry Poly
12" Navy Poly
12" Royal Blue Separating (coat)
14" White Metal
14" Toast/Brown Dress
14" Kelly Green Poly
14" Lilac Poly
14" Brown Nylon
16" Lime Neck Opening Metal
16" Blue Poly
16" Cloister Brown Metal
16" Brown Metal
16" Black Poly
16-18" Maize/Cream Invisible
16-18" Buttercup Invisible
16-18" Jade Invisible
16-18" Olive Invisible
18" Ecru Separating Metal Zip
20" Apple Green Nylon
20" Cranberry Nylon
22" White Metal Neck Opening
22" White Separating Metal
22" Yellow Poly
22" Yellow Neck Opening Metal
22" Atom Red Neck Opening Metal
22" Atom Red Poly
22" Kerry Green Neck Opening Poly
24" Kelly Green Nylon
24" Red Separating Metal Zipper
Various used or out of their container zippers thrown in for fun

By my count there are 60+ zippers!! I'd like $10 for all of them. That's less than 20 cents each. They weigh, with the box, 1.5 pounds, so calculate the shipping from 61252 to your area by surfing over to http://postcalc.usps.gov/ and figure a small box. I could ship them in a reinforced bag, but I'm not sure that they wouldn't get damaged in shipping.
- Catherine


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I would say your prices are more than cheap enough. Someone is going to get a really good deal. Most all the clothing I will be sewing will have snaps and velcro closures as zippers, buttons and the like do not mix well with babies. 

If you have snaps and velcro to share I would love some of that.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

pM'd you.  Carolyn


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey folks, The first batch is available again. This is the one with all the elastic, seam binding, etc. Anyone interested? 
I have someone that expressed an interest in the zippers, so they may be sold. 
I'll try to get to the fabric stash and patterns some time this weekend.
- Catherine


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

IM Intresting in the fabric stash! ( I will keep an eye on this thread ) "


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im waiting to see the fabric too !


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent you an email


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry but I don't have the fabric ready to put on here yet. The kids came down with a 'bug' and I've been busy doing laundry, if you get my drift. Ugh but that makes me gag!! They're both sleeping now, which is unheard of for my almost 4 year old, so I'm hoping they're now on the mend. Keep watching as I WILL put it on here. Thanks!! - Catherine


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

ohhh boy, wash that bug away!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope your kids feel better soon, and that you and your dh don't get it also.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

How are the kiddies feeling? On the mend and bouncing around i hope.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow... This is hard to do with two small kids!! Got to keep up with the house work too, 'cause I'm the only one that will do it!! tee hee...
I've got all the fabric out and have measured and described about half of it on a notepad. I still need to get the rest described and then take pictures of it all. Hang in there with me. Hopefully the baby will take a long nap today and I can get more done. (grin) - Catherine


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

YEAAA!! The kids have actually given me some time to get at least one page up on the web site!! Go check out the following page of fabrics for sale...

http://thisnthat.4mg.com/photo6.html

As promised, I'm going to give those that have already responded first choice for ONE WEEK. Then it will be open to those of you that respond to this on a first-come-first-choose basis as well.

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR PATIENCE... 
Catherine
p.s. Just in time.... baby's screaming....


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OK, I looked at the link, but you never mention How much per yard ect...


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Prices please..

PQ


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

giraffe_baby said:


> OK, I looked at the link, but you never mention How much per yard ect...


:bash: DUH!!! Ok, that's what happens when you're trying to rush... Does this sound fair?....

I'd like $3 for the 8 squares for pillows or a quilt; $1 for each of the sew and stuff groupings listed; and just to make it simple, $1/yard for the rest of the fabric.

I'll also put that on the web site. Thanks for pointing it out!! -Catherine


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds VERY fair!!! ( I will dbl check it out later today!)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, Marc or I must have cleaned out the email accounts as I know someone was interested in the white fabric with the slight stripe but I can't find their email!! Please email me again (PM will suffice) and I'll get it to you. - Catherine


----------

